# [By Demand] December 2008 (Special)



## Raaabo (Oct 14, 2008)

Unavoidable circumstances have led to the November 2008 demand thread not being created. I've decided to give you guys more time to demand goodies for the December issue. So fire away!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 14, 2008)

any ways whats there for november,

for december, a complete hardware shoot out, especially motherboards, cpus, rams, video/gfx cards, monitors, cabinets and smps,

and household goods ie consumers electronics like cellphones, acs, tvs etc,.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 14, 2008)

I want December' 08 issue to be as special for mobiles. 
Pl consider the followings..

1. Mobile Phone reviews- full range (low-mid-high phones)

2. Mobile software REVIEWS l Games for S60 & java platforms.(may be separated by system,fun,games, communications,audio,video,etc.. As usual)

3.Mobile - Troubleshooting (for common problems)

4. Provide a DVD for full of mobile stuff.
(it would have various free software / ring tones/ music / videos / games/ mobile phone's specifications / etc..)

5. Fast track to MOBILE OS.(Microsoft Mobile / Symbian / Blackberry / Android )

6. Latest Tech news in & around mobile communications

7. Provide an end-user opinion on each mobile brand.

8. Discussion about futures of Mobiles with Tech Experts.

9. Useful Mobile websites 

10. Glossary about mobile terms.  

This is my dream-issue from 2003.  
if it can be considered, i will ready to pay 200+ for Digit


----------



## New (Oct 14, 2008)

Windows 7 pre-BETA


----------



## socrates (Oct 14, 2008)

Would like to have the latest ver of Open Office ver 3 ASAP


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 14, 2008)

Here goes nothing(yet yet yet yet again...):-
1>) Little Fighter 2 v2.5
Link:*www.winsite.com/bin/Info?21500000036856
2>) Alienware Invader skin for Windows Media Player (The Skins Factory)
Link:*theskinsfactory.com/skinsfactory/download.php?portID=66
3>) Alienware Darkstar skin for Windows Media Player (The Skins Factory)
Link:*theskinsfactory.com/skinsfactory/download.php?portID=69
4>) S.T.A.L.K.E.R. skin for WMP(yeah, I got tired typing) (-ditto-)
Link:*theskinsfactory.com/skinsfactory/download.php?portID=171
5>) Batman skin for WMP (-ditto-)
Link:*theskinsfactory.com/skinsfactory/download.php?portID=67

EDIT:A few more things:-
6>)Alienware GUIse(TM) Theme Manager for Windows Vista. Size:28MB
Link: Direct link cannot be provided(there may be legal issues). The Link can be found here: *www.alienware.com/standalone_pages/invader.aspx
Hoping to see none of these in the Dec issue,
Yours Tyrannically,
alexanderthegreat


----------



## skippednote (Oct 14, 2008)

Atleast 15 game reviews......5 to 10 full games ...but worth playin.... And a fast track to gaming 2


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Oct 14, 2008)

A 5 DVD Special issue again


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 15, 2008)

Complete Review on Hardware
All About Mobile Phones
A fast track on MOBILE OS
N on 5DVD's Linux Distros, Mobile Stuff, Freewares, Free HD Movies n Games


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2008)

*VMware Workstation for Windows 6.5 Build 118166
*
I've asking for the above two softss for 3 months but still those were not included
Hope.... It will be included on November............

*Microsoft Windows HPC Server 2008
Microsoft Photosynth 2.0.1403.12
Microsoft Pro Photo Tools 2.2
Microsoft Network Monitor 3.2
Microsoft Debugging Tools for Windows NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista 6.9.3.113
Microsoft Security Release ISO Image September 2008
Nvidia nforce driver for xp
*us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/15.23/15.23_nforce_winxp32_international_whql.exe

Open office org 3 final

RyanVM's Windows XP Post-SP3 Update Pack
RyanVM Addon Pack
TheSage's English Dictionary and Thesaurus 3.0.16.1718 RC1
Construct 0.97.5 - Free open-source DirectX game creator
TVersity - Stream music, pictures and video to almost any device that connects to your home network
Microsoft .NET Framework (v3.5) 3.5 Service Pack 1 Full Package
Nero 9 9.0.9.4
Vista Transformation Pack 8.0.1
WinPwn 2.5.0.2 (Beta 2) - Windows iPhone 3G jailbreak tool
AntiVir Personal Edition for Windows
DVDFab HD Decrypter 5.0.9.5 Beta
Office 2000/XP/2003/2007 Slipstreamer 1.7
KDE 4.1.1
Wine 1.1.5
Zoom Player Premium (formerly WMV Professional) 6.00
Lotus Symphony for Windows 1.1
ReactOS 0.3.6
Visions 0.4.1.1444 - Navigate through your photos in a 3D (three dimensional) world
Mozilla Firefox for Windows (v2) 2.0.0.17
Mozilla Firefox for Windows 3.0.3
Yahoo! Messenger for Windows 9.0.0.1912 - Give the Full Package*

*VMware Player 2.5.0.118166
Instantbird for Windows 0.1.2.1 - Instant messenger based on Mozilla technologies and Pidgin
CounterSpy 3.1.2315
WinXP Manager 5.2.7
FinalBurner FREE 2.2.0.132
Weather Watcher Live 6.0.0.57
Sysinternals Suite
VIA Hyperion Pro Driver Package 5.20A
Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility 9.0.0.1011
CounterSpy 3.1.2250
Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Service Pack 1 Full Package
GPU Caps Viewer 1*

*A Dual Layer DVD Full with Game Patches*


----------



## j_h (Oct 15, 2008)

The new version of debian may be available so you guys can include that also (give the full 4DVD version  )


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 15, 2008)

Mandriva 2009.0, Ubuntu 8.10, Fedora 10 Reviews and latest distro released at that time


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 15, 2008)

Pls include Open Office 3 ..


----------



## Ross (Oct 15, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.10
Ubuntu Studio (please.......)
GeeXboX


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 15, 2008)

i thought raaabo will never return with this by demand...
great to see u again..
want a great issue with lots of dvd linux distros..
ur mag is good..
so keep on 
and tell us what we r getting in november issue please


----------



## tallbeing (Oct 15, 2008)

A* thick magazine* with no future prediction and sci-fi stuff. (No five part jumbo please, we tend to lose them often)

Workshops on software and hardware setup for SOHO (Like the Free Proxy Setup and FreeNAS articles you published)

A _budget PC with good graphics_ recommendation from agent.

Fast Track to latest releases of Ubuntu, Mandriva,.............. Web Designing, DOS, C++, (now make it five parts, black and white will do, with that kind of Paper quality, even color printing will not make any difference. The Fastrack should be *thick.*

Two Dual Layer DVD will do, Bundle Large softwares and downloads, smaller ones we can download ourselves. Give us the latest release of Metallica and Rasmus, Death Magnetic & Black Roses respectively.

How to assemble a external HDD with the casing and both laptop and desktop HDisk.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2008)

@tallbeing
the thick mag and no future prediction stuff is noted

@betruger
A DVD full of mobile stuff is a good idea... wonder if there is 8GB of distributable stuff out there... 

@topgear
Check the October DVD tools>system section for 3D Mark Vantage - you can use it only once though. 
RyanVM's Windows XP Post-SP3 Update Pack will be in the November DVD

@everyone
A lot of linux distros in demand. Keep posting requests.


----------



## unni (Oct 15, 2008)

Entire Ubuntu 8.10 repository (binaries alone)


----------



## tallbeing (Oct 15, 2008)

Anorion said:


> @tallbeing
> the thick mag and no future prediction stuff is noted


Note everything or else...................


P.S. I don't know what to do, please help.

Kubuntu, Zen, CentOS, Dyna:Bolic, ArtisX, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva, AXIS, 

Give all the latest releases of these distros, and if any one of them has already been included in any previous issue provided it is the latest one, then you can skip those. More Distros are welcome

Try to give priority to the ones that fit in one CD. I am about to install any one of these in my school PC that does not have a DVD ROM. Moreover some of the guyz here might have Combo. So burning DVD will be a great problem.

Lastly, bundle at least one Distro which one is Very Light on system (not more than 128 MB RAM, 2.4 GHz Frequency Processor) Most of us have an old PC or even two lying around and are pretty bored of that Win 98 OS

At least a Fast Track on Ubuntu. 

PleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasePleasevv


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd like to add something... (Knowing that I'll be peacefully ignored, no problem!)
Could you guys also give away the game "Freespace 2". I mean, the FULL game, not the rippped off single-player-campaign-only one you guys provided in the June 2006 DVD. It comes on 2 or 3 CDs. Original CDs of that game do cost something but according to its license agreement, one can freely distribute it! The one on the June 2006 DVD did not have cutscenes and asked for CD#2 or 3 to play any custom missions developed using the FRED editor.

EDIT:Also, could you guys PLEASE(I'm not gonna type hundreds of 'em, nope!) include the following:
1:>America's Army 2.8.3.1 patch
2:> America's Army 2.8.4 patch(no full version available*sigh*)
Note: the link above(no.2) may not work after Friday(says the server owner). In that case simply change the "s202" in those links to "s53"(says the server owner, again).


----------



## Ross (Oct 15, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> At least a Fast Track on Ubuntu. ....PleasePleasePleasePlease....


+1,

(Fast Track to Ubuntu or OpenSUSE or Mandriva (all latest))

Mobile Stuff, but please do not forget Symbian S60v2 & v1 (i know S60v3 & Windows mobile are more popular nowadays.)


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Oct 17, 2008)

> At least a Fast Track on Ubuntu. ....PleasePleasePleasePlease....



A nice idea....by the way, I would like the 5 dual layer DVD to come again, and please give us a full blown single layer DVD of Knoppix, as it is very handy and is the only live disc one can ask for....also please don't give films of the 70's as hardly anyone would watch them instead they can be filled with demo\review videos of games and movies...

Hey one request though, the DIGIT interface that has been given in the DVD's rocks but can you just change it as I have became bored of seeing the same VISTA type screens (Linux will be better ! lol) but something different for the special edition ???



Betruger said:


> I want December' 08 issue to be as special for mobiles.
> Pl consider the followings..
> 
> 1. Mobile Phone reviews- full range (low-mid-high phones)
> ...


Points 3, 4, 5, 9 and 10 should be noted as this has never been done before...

Hope to see some good articles this time, and by the way.....why have you stopped Take A Crack section ??? This was the best part which I liked in your magazine....


----------



## j_h (Oct 18, 2008)

*Please Provide a FAST TRACK on UBUNTU*


----------



## Sathish (Oct 18, 2008)

j_h said:


> *Please Provide a FAST TRACK on UBUNTU*



it may be look like a general help..!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2008)

Anorion said:


> @tallbeing
> the thick mag and no future prediction stuff is noted
> 
> @betruger
> ...



Ok. edited my post.
Also nice to hear that you're going to include ryanvm pack on november

But, I've one more humble request :
Please do include the vmware workstation for windows on november or december month's disc.
I know about virtualbox but that is not enough for me.
So please kindly give the vmware workstation for windows.


----------



## ajsanjay (Oct 19, 2008)

That Torrent player in your  Sep 2008 issue made my system crash. Does it really work?- cuz it'd be awesome if it did- I wouldn't know cuz i use vista
In Dec 2008 issue please provide info on the new norton 2009 internet security release. My antivirus subscription for Norton 2006 Internet Security is going to end soon so it'd nice if there was an article on best anti-viruses- open source ones as well. I want a Remote Keylogger with remote installation features (can be sent through email) and stuff that can make Vista stable(if such a thing exists) and software to make my torrents secure and faster.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

How about the entire 3-4DVD debian lenny disc set, when it releases ?


----------



## j_h (Oct 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> How about the entire 3-4DVD debian lenny disc set, when it releases ?


That would be great


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

A full out on gfx cards, cpu's and possibly nehalem, they r releasing in novenber, i noe it's gonna be ahrd but try.

And ewns abt nxt GTX 350 and RV870


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 19, 2008)

Fast track on Ubuntu.

or

Fast track on networking.

Full games dvd.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2008)

more requests please

include updates, add-ons and patches you guys want
include anything actually

pretty please


----------



## tallbeing (Oct 20, 2008)

How about giving some hardware. Like a Cooling Fan/Web Cam/Cooling Paste/CD holder and similar cheap hardware. You can also include some rare but cheap hardware included in your droolmal section, there are many in the December 2007 issue. It would be a nice change. *
Will surely make your competitors go mad. *​


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 20, 2008)

How about providing  a review or shootout of Linux distro ? I mean which turns out better out of the box and community support and all ! ? Also can you guys provide lesser known distro like ear OS [Media Center], Arch Linux, and others/


----------



## bhunnu16 (Oct 21, 2008)

Give lots of HD trailers like in Oct issue... also some good documentaries relating to tech and its inventions. 
Also some PBS-NOVA(www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/) tech related episodes.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

give some good albums from Jamendo


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 23, 2008)

cs4 Master collection or at least design suit cs4

prices,best buy,reviews ..full shootout on hardware and mobile.

include all post xp sp3 updates and patches (no ryan vm or any other direct from microsoft)

Latest directx


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 24, 2008)

Please include Mandriva Linux 2009 FREE DVD ISO, the cd version is easy to download but DVD is huge so kindly include that.

And if possible, Sabayon Linux 3.5 x86 DVD too. That will be great!


----------



## PeedDGrt (Oct 24, 2008)

Hay this is my first post....
Please please include,,,
Nero 9 & adobe photoshop cs4 or adobe design premium cs4.....


----------



## Pravas (Oct 24, 2008)

Please Include Adobe Cs4 Package if trial version is available by then....as you included cs3 in July last year,

Latest Antivirus which you think is best (Trial)
And make sure u include updates for XP and Antiviruses
Nero Latest Trial


----------



## j_h (Oct 24, 2008)

If I remember correctly, u reviewed a lot of Linux distros in 2003 ( i forgot the month). you guys also gave away redhat 3  along with a few other distros in that issue of digit. That is  the one issue of digit that i can not forget because it gave me the courage to try out Linux (it had installation guide to red hat) . Its been 5 years now and I have been using Linux since then. So guys, why not do that again ? Include Debian linux version and also give out  the installation guide in the mag. Wouldn't that be nice? You may just give somebody else the encouragement to switch to free software.


----------



## binilmb (Oct 25, 2008)

Please include *1.Windows Automated Installation Kit (AIK)*

                File Name:vista_6000.16386.061101-2205-LRMAIK_EN.img

*2.Automated Installation Kit (AIK) for Windows Vista SP1 and Windows Server 2008*

                File Name:6001.18000.080118-1840-kb3aikl_en.iso

*3.Windows Installer 4.5 Redistributable
*

*4.Nero 9 or above version
*


----------



## jayavardhanarao (Oct 26, 2008)

In this annual issue please provide Microsoft office 2007 service pack 1 and also any add-ons for the office 2007


----------



## ojha_riddhish (Oct 26, 2008)

Wish list goes here: (Prefix Please on every statement)
            1) Digit mag on time - I buy it from the newsstand. It doesn't reach here(Vapi) on time. 
            2) Update the website on the day when Digit releases.
            3) e-Learning CDs on various topics.
            4) Fast Track to Fighting Unemployment, Mobile OS, etc. (atleast 2 FTs.)
            5) All the FTs and Magz in DVD.
            6) Some ebooks on Programming, .NET Framework, etc.
            7) Bootable DVD of Knoppix or GamesKnoppix.
            8) Linux ISOs - Project Looking Glass, Fedora 9, DreamLinux, Debian 4.0, linuX-gamers, others.
            9) Hardware shootout with latest prices.
           10) Some great website links for all the things free, OSS and legal.

Hope you can fulfil two of them now and others gradually.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 27, 2008)

*Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex *

I suggest make this one a Linux Special, and give all top 5 linux distros from distrowatch!
Namely: Ubuntu, Mint, OpenSuse11, PCLinuxOS and Fedora.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 27, 2008)

More game reviews... And a console shoot-out...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

ok... 

1) What kind of music do you guys want from Jamendo

2) Which of the cs4 trials will you guys actually use? Is photoshop, illustrator, premiere and soundbooth good enough, or do you guys want the whole thing?


----------



## Sathish (Oct 28, 2008)

Pl remember- Dec 2008 will have a special issue...

Digit is a Technology Navigator... so pl think different.. dear guys..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anorion said:


> ok...
> 
> 1) What kind of music do you guys want from Jamendo
> 
> 2) Which of the cs4 trials will you guys actually use? Is photoshop, illustrator, premiere and soundbooth good enough, or do you guys want the whole thing?




accoustic guitar albums, piano albums,new age stuff......


----------



## Ron (Oct 28, 2008)

PLs provide  *only Freewares...   *


----------



## anvesh_warrior (Oct 28, 2008)

A Fasttrack On ubuntu Or Mobile OS

and 
Virtual Dj or any other software Which May Help in Mixing Of Songs Please
and a Specific Games DVD


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 28, 2008)

Anorion said:


> ok...
> 
> 1) What kind of music do you guys want from Jamendo
> 
> 2) Which of the cs4 trials will you guys actually use? Is photoshop, illustrator, premiere and soundbooth good enough, or do you guys want the whole thing?



include master collection If you can or at least design suit

design suits include 

Photoshop extended
bridge
illustrator
dreamweaver
flash 
indesign
fireworks
  
*www.adobe.com/products/creativesuite/design/


----------



## mihirvashist (Oct 29, 2008)

hi,...
i just have 1 teeny -weeny request

ADOBE CS4 Masters Suite(full 27 apps.) trial..

ahem...small na...just 24 apps and dat too trial..hehehe...plz include it...luking forward to it eagerly


----------



## HACKER@PUNJABI (Oct 29, 2008)

Although You Have Put A Minute Effort This Time For Stuff For Mobile (like Games In Previous Mag., Thank U), But I Think That Not Enough
YOU PEOPLE SHOULD ALSO PROVIDE SOME OTHER APPLICATION AND THEMES.

THESE SOFTWARES WILL TAKE ONLY LITTLE BUT BRING BIG RESPONSE FROM YOUR LOVELY READER.

REST AS ALL THE PEOPLE ABOVE HAVE SAID  
THERE SHOULD BE A FAST TRACK REGARDING ALL KNOW HOW OF LINUX UBUNTU


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2008)

^I just got a fit

hmmm... loads of people are asking for themes and skins. 
what apart from themes/skins for

VLC
winamp
wmp
xp
vista

????


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 30, 2008)

^^Skins? here:- (also the theme manager!)


alexanderthegreat said:


> Here goes nothing(yet yet yet yet again...):-
> 1>) Little Fighter 2 v2.5
> Link:*www.winsite.com/bin/Info?21500000036856
> 2>) Alienware Invader skin for Windows Media Player (The Skins Factory)
> ...



Also, some Opera Internet Browser Skins please!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ read that post the first time... ok, Opera added to the list


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> How about providing  a review or shootout of Linux distro ? I mean which turns out better out of the box and community support and all ! ? Also can you guys provide lesser known distro like ear OS [Media Center], Arch Linux, and others/


There can never be a review of linux distros, unless its dealing with out of box newbie centric distros. And for that, a question in this forum would give much more info than a review.

Anyway, Ontopic: How about give a Windows Offline Install Free Software Pack ?
I compiled a DVD full of freewares to make any windows computer up and running from install state.
I will post it later when I have time, but please spare that 4.3GB for me


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> There can never be a review of linux distros, unless its dealing with out of box newbie centric distros. And for that, a question in this forum would give much more info than a review.
> 
> Anyway, Ontopic: How about give a Windows Offline Install Free Software Pack ?
> I compiled a DVD full of freewares to make any windows computer up and running from install state.
> I will post it later when I have time, but please spare that 4.3GB for me



I think lfy is giving similar dvd with nov issue.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 31, 2008)

^^Yeah.. Why can't you review  linux.. Just award them on different basis.. User Friendly, Out of The box, Server and so on ..


----------



## shaunak (Oct 31, 2008)

Open Office 3?


----------



## Ron (Oct 31, 2008)

how about providin some useful freewares 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=221735&postcount=1


----------



## iyuvabharat (Oct 31, 2008)

PLZ i want reviews about low end graphic cards like 8500gt,8600gt etc. i cant search or surf the web asking people which is the best actually most of our friends are also facing the same problem,and graphic cards in for budget like 4000-700rupees


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2008)

*All Drivers Available For Xp, Vista & Linux for the followings :

Intel Chipset & Graphics Driver
Nvidia Chipset & Graphics Driver
Nvidia nForce System Tools 6.03

ATI Chipset & Graphics Driver
VIA Chipset & Graphics Driver
SIS Chipset & Graphics Driver

Realtek HD Audio & Lan Drivers
Crystal Audio Drivers
CMedia Audio Drivers
Microsoft, Logitech, Creative Webcam & Mouse Drivers
HP, Canon, Samsung Printer Drivers

Nvidia & ATI Best Moded Graphics Drivers

Windows Xp Post Sp3 Updates
Windows Vista Post Sp1 Updates*

*Comodo Internet Security (32-bit) 3.5.53896.424
AntiVir Personal Edition for Windows 8.2.0.334
Yahoo! Messenger for Windows 9.0.0.2018   --  Give the full package
KMPlayer 2.9.4.1433 Beta
Opera for Windows 9.61 Build 10463 Final
The GIMP 2.6.1
OpenOffice.org for Windows 3.0.0 Final*

*EXCLUSIVE : A Video On Digit Test Center ( Around 20 -30 Mins Long )
Some Tech & Tutorial Videos From thinkdigit.com
Some Free Color Cartoon Movies

Full Version of Driver Genius Pro  ( If you can manage to include it )*


----------



## Ron (Nov 1, 2008)

hey pls provide some 
1. cool wallpapers
2. Theme/Icons (Windows/Linux) also
3. Fast Track LInux


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 1, 2008)

Flash 10 
Adobe Photoshop CS4
Cool HD Wallpapers (1280 X 720)
All World PC Drivers For Windows
OverClocking Software (If Avaliable)
Complete OverClocking Tutorials (Beginner, Mid-Level, Experts)
Windows 7 Transformation Pack
Fedora or Ubuntu Latest Version
Nero 9
Best Hardware's Recommended by Digit's Forum Member (eg : GFX : HD4850 Sonic 1GB)
Important Tips And Tricks By ThinkDigit Members.
DJ Softwares
Adobe Creative Suite 4 Master Collection
MindSoft Utilities XP 2008 v4.0
SolidWorks 2009 SP0.0 Win32 Premium MultiLanguage Edition
ESET NOD32 Business Edition v3.0.672


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 1, 2008)

fast track on linux or any specific distro ..
may be ubuntu or SUSE or fedora or mandriva


----------



## http404 (Nov 1, 2008)

> Ubuntu, Mint, OpenSuse11, PCLinuxOS and Fedora


A small request about Linux isos:
Most releases are followed up by 10s of MBs of patches in a few weeks. So, when including any Linux distro, please try to ensure that we must not need to download 100MB+ security patches as soon as we run the installer. 

Assuming that you use Synaptic/apt as the package manager, this can be avoided like this:
Downloading the _full_ iso, installing _every package that is more than 10MB, and patching all of the software by upgrade-all.
Then, make a remaster / new iso of it and put that one into the DVD.
This will surely make the size cross 10GB or so.
In that case, remove the Linux games and maybe the rarely used ERP apps (not the common J2EE or LAMP ones, just the "exquisite" ones) from the remaster iso. 

But please do keep the up-to-date strategy for all common desktop and developer applications 
Downloading updates of 100-200MB is very annoying and not always very well handled due to poor internet connections, even broadband.

Note to users: 
In Synaptic options, (before downloading patches/updates) - choose the option which corresponds to "leave downloaded files in /var/cache/apt/archives/

*------------------ IIT / NPTEL / Youtube videos ----------------*

As for content, have you all taken some time to see the wonderful new *educational initiative* that *IITs* have taken up:* NPTEL*
The wonderful thing they have done is that they have converted all their video lectures into 1-hour long *videos on Youtube *- FLV format.
You can use VLC Player which is a free opensource player for all types of free software file types like Ogg Theora / Vorbis / etc. as also all common audio and video formats like mp3, mp4, etc.

The *NPTEL FAQ* is very useful to read about the motives and intentions behind this new program.
The little known fact is that this series of lectures by IIT Professors is being broadcast online on Door Darshan since May 2005, *yes, last three and half years, *and the courses are available in DVD format (40 hours, 1 course, 500/- DD to NPTEL, IIT Chennai) or in Hard Disk format - a few 500GB SATA disks - for a few thousand rupees.

From Copyright point of view, it mentioned in the FAQ itself, that they will soon be releasing it under Creative Commons License which means that you can freely copy and share the videos as long as you leave the copyright notices intact. I have clarified this with the NPTEL project team and they have said no problems - get it across to students - after all they are broadcasting it live on DD for 3.5 years.

The problem now is that even to download and view a 1-hour lecture it is about 120MB. So, a full course of 35-40 lectures comes to about 4-4.5 GB! There are at least 40-50 such courses. So a terabyte or so needs to be downloaded!

Of course you could always download things as and when you want, 120-240MB per week - as you want and so on. But then, the problem is of *unnecessary repeat downloading of the exact same content by everyone* - whereas *we could easily utilise the extra bandwidth for surfing dynamic content like blogs, news, email, chat, Skype, remote login, VNC etc.*

So unless broadband becomes cheaper - something that has been promised as "coming soon" for years now - it is going to be a total wastage of bandwidth by everybody - even in the presence of a wonderful content-request system in place, here at Digit Magazine.

So my request is to make *one DVD available per month with one full course* - this could also help students in their upcoming engineering examinations.

Apart from IIT NPTEL videos, there are also lots and lots of good technical videos for mechanical, civil, architecture, electrical, electronics, chemical, genetics, biotech, apart from software and hardware, from other sources like makezine. 

Several of those are Creative Commons licensed - that means if you keep their copyright notice intact there is no problem copying and sharing on the magazine DVD.
Multimedia content is the future of computing. Internet and technical education will help the future of our economy. We can start participating in it right from creation stage just by suggesting best Youtube videos to download (first checking the license).
This is a very very useful service that Digit can provide. Looking forward to the year end special with some of this educational content.

PS: On the practical side, I downloaded two courses - Internet Technologies and Databases. It took me two weeks with 24x7 @ 256 kbps, along with other normal work. So it's not that easy also._


----------



## gurujee (Nov 1, 2008)

tomb raider underworld demo


----------



## sudipta_008 (Nov 2, 2008)

1) NOKIA S60 3rd Edition, Feature Pack 2 / S60 5th Edition SDK
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_wink.gif
2)ATI Chipset & Graphics Driverhttp://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif


----------



## mmharshaa (Nov 2, 2008)

Best antivirus freeware (Avast or NOD)


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2008)

Anorion said:


> @everyone
> A lot of linux distros in demand. Keep posting requests.



Hey, Where is the RyanVM post XP Sp3 Pack in the November dvd. It's not listed in the nov disk content in the forum:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=980080

I think you will add it on Dec 2008 Disc.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2008)

aaah! It has disappeards! Sorry for the wrong info. Yes yes. Important to have RyanVM, to upgrade new installations of windows. Will do best to provide.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 3, 2008)

iyuvabharat said:


> PLZ i want reviews about low end graphic cards like 8500gt,8600gt etc. i cant search or surf the web asking people which is the best actually most of our friends are also facing the same problem,and graphic cards in for budget like 4000-700rupees



Those have been done in the November issue 

BTW, I request you never to make any issue dedicated to one particular topic (I'm saying this 'coz someone asked you to make this all about mobiles.) When you do so, those not interested in that subject won't like the issue.


----------



## ssurenr (Nov 4, 2008)

Your contribution in popularizing Linux Distros are revolutionary. You have given a lot of stuff for linux users. 

We expect a next big revolution from you i.e., the *64-bit revolution*.  

*Please provide 64-bit OSes, Softwares.*

*Most of the computers today are 64-bit capable*. But people again going for 32-bit Solutions. Even they dont know that they are using a 64-bit capable  computer. Please provide an article regarding this ignorance by listing various processor models that are 64-bit capable.

And why not to provide a *64-bit Windows XP Trial ISO* this month?


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 5, 2008)

Windows Se7en Review - (With Requirements)

Core i7 Review

HD Trailers

Need For Speed - UnderCover Demo


----------



## j_h (Nov 5, 2008)

flyff - fly for fun - mmorpg
flyff.gpotato.com
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
*It is FREE mmorpg*


----------



## binilmb (Nov 5, 2008)

Please include *Canopus Edius Pro 4.x *Demo and its effect plugin package Boris FX Box Set


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 6, 2008)

binilmb said:


> Please include *Canopus Edius Pro 4.x *Demo and its effect plugin package Boris FX Box Set


Canopus Edius Pro 5 Released.


----------



## koshyjohn (Nov 8, 2008)

1. DiskMax 3.15
*www.koshyjohn.com/software/diskmax.html
(description and download) - 372KB
 - *www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/DiskMax.shtml

2. neoSearch 1.84
*www.koshyjohn.com/software/neosearch.html
(description and download) - 416KB
 - *www.download.com/neoSearch/3000-2248_4-10715472.html?part=dl-10715472&subj=dl&tag=button
 - *www.softpedia.com/get/System/File-Management/neoSearch.shtml

Full disclosure: These software applications were written by me and have a combined install count of 19,000+. Just one use of each and anyone will be convinced of their innovativeness.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

A Fast Track to Linux please this december


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Provide some free online big games (eg urbon terror v 4.1).
2. Applications useful for programming(all type).
3. Or demos which can be played online.


----------



## http404 (Nov 8, 2008)

Believe it or not, it is easy to get a dump of sections or whole of wikipedia!!!
Click here to Search google or go here: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia_database


> Wikipedia offers free copies of all available content to interested users. These databases can be used for mirroring, personal use, informal backups, or database queries (such as for Wikipedia:Maintenance). All text content is licensed under the GNU Free Documentation License (GFDL). Images and other files are available under different terms, as detailed on their description pages. For our advice about complying with these licenses, see Wikipedia:Copyrights.


What do you people say?

(I think this is asking for too much, but the idea looked attractive to me  )


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2008)

Not all CS4 softwares are available for demo. The entire masters demo will be available only later this month.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

Who cares about the cd and dvd.......the mag content should be good.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to add something to my list:
Naruto The Setting Dawn 2.2 mod for Little Fighter 2
Link: *ntsd.open-board.com/download-f20/download-ntsd22-t1023.htm
Cheers!


----------



## Sathish (Nov 9, 2008)

*a full DVD of flash /2d games.

*


----------



## advaitkunte (Nov 9, 2008)

*Htc G1 Review!!*

Please review the new google phone.
will it work here, when is it releasing here???


----------



## evewin89 (Nov 10, 2008)

topgear said:


> *All Drivers Available For Xp, Vista & Linux for the followings :
> 
> Intel Chipset & Graphics Driver
> Nvidia Chipset & Graphics Driver
> ...



plz provide xp drivers for all leading laptops brands (like dell,compaq (HP),etc)


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2008)

Anorion said:


> aaah! It has disappeards! Sorry for the wrong info. Yes yes. Important to have RyanVM, to upgrade new installations of windows. Will do best to provide.



Ok. Thanks man.

Please do the the followings :

*Logitech Setpoint Driver for xp & vista 32 bit & 64 bit
VMware Workstation For windows*


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 10, 2008)

YOu are providing all the previous issues of mag and fast track in pdf na?


----------



## rishitells (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Please Include These:- 

                          At first. Please! I request you to include a "FREE" Software that teaches "All Guitar Scales". Don't include "guitar chords crash course". I already have that and it dosen't teach "Scales".

And there are some other demands:


1. A Big, New, Great Wallpapers Collection. Please Don't Repeat Those Old Nature Photos.

2. All free fonts from   *www.dafont.com. please.....! This is worth, and I can't download the huge amount of Fonts available there.

3. Please do listen to the music before including it in the DVDs. Most of those are really boring and awful.

4. High Definition videos of movies and games, or other topics(if u find any).


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2008)

^ Boring and aweful is a relative term. Most of the free music is of a lower quality than studio recorded music, and we have to try and please people who like different genres.


----------



## reaper (Nov 11, 2008)

for december issue, i suggest you to add 1,yellow dog linux (compatible with ps3) 2,nokia phone software updater ,, and some detailed write ups about installing linux on the ps3 system. that will be great ,, thnx in advance


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 12, 2008)

Anorion said:


> ^ Boring and aweful is a relative term. Most of the free music is of a lower quality than studio recorded music, and we have to try and please people who like different genres.



as you said in chitchat, if you really respect little known bands, please give us betallica's songs. all of them. they are free and nice quality recording. awesome music. you too will love it. google for it.


----------



## jayavardhanarao (Nov 12, 2008)

Windows 7 pre-beta


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2008)

DirectX Redistributable November 2008 (9.25.1476)
Lotus Symphony for Windows 1.2
Comodo Internet Security 3.5.54375.427
Burnout Paradise Bike Update Pack


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2008)

@Reaper, do you really lurve linux enough to put it in your PS3? If so, that's great, and have a look at this.

@MetalheadGautham I've heard of the band. Didn't know their music was free. Will have a look and consider. In chit-chat, I actually said we should listen to local music, not lesser known bands, but the point is still taken. 

@jayavardhanarao: donno if you meant it as a joke or not, but the pre-beta is not redistributable. 

@topgear: The december issue has lotus symphony and comodo security. Someone already asked for them I think. Great siggy!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

Anorion said:


> @MetalheadGautham I've heard of the band. Didn't know their music was free. Will have a look and consider. In chit-chat, I actually said we should listen to local music, not lesser known bands, but the point is still taken.


Glad to hear that you are considering including Betallica. But here are a few pointers from my side about that band:

1. Songs are in two formats - full and radio edit. RE version has certain *unfriendly* words cut out. Give both if you can, or give the full version. Please don't give only the radio edit.

2. Their two albums, "A Garage Dayz Nite" and "Betallica" (AKA The Grey Album) together occupy 54MB of space on my HDD (uncensored version). Surely something which won't pinch your Dual Layer DVD ? The media is 128kbps mp3 and it would be great if you also give album cover art in the DVD.

3. A very intresting thing is happening in the music scene. It was Metallica who shut down napster, the once upon a time popular music sharing service. But now, when Sony, who own beatles song rights, sued Betallica over use of beatles songs, it was metallica's Lars Ulrich, known as Lar$ in the napster days, who came to betallica's rescue with metallica's own lawyer. He says that there is a difference between distributing studio albums and distributing bootleg recordings (metallica gives their pre 2004 bootlegs on their own website - for free, and you might want to give the better sounding tracks from there - maybe I can link the good ones here when I have free time) and derivative works. *Could this be inspired to a nice and thought provoking article about what is fair and what is unfair in the music industry ? For an year end issue, it would make an awesome epic.*


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2008)

^ We cannot give content with explicits or nudity. Some of our readers are really young, and their parents might come after us. There was this perfectly good Godfather II game trailer that got kicked for this reason (swearing).
Yeah, and Metallica has turned around, saying things like they don't mind if death magnetic is pirated and stuff. 
Found the bootlegs on the site. Will check them out.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

^^This does not contain any swearing. Only some very in-context usage of barely noticable versions of the f-word. Betallica is NOT Eminem.


----------

